# Caron Brick Baby blanket



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

These photos are of a baby blanket just finished made with approx. 20 oz of Caron's Simply soft. Knit on US #8 with a seed stitch border (3inches) and alternative colors. I ended up doing this because I knitted up a swatch using this pattern as a means of creating a visual inventory of all the different colors I had of simply soft. I liked the effect so picked out 5 colors to use -- looks like Easter to me. Was concerned about whether or not I'd like the back, but i rather like the stripped tweedy effect. Thought now, any combo of colors for baby accessories would work fine to create an ensemble. (Dark stripes in photos are from shadows through window -- its a gloriously sunny day here -- so refreshing after such a long winter).


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks gorgeous!
Love the soft blend of colors!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty..you used a great blend of colors. Also love that caron yarn..Great job of knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

That came out just lovely! Did U do the tablecloth its laying on too? That is also georgous! :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Really great baby blanket. A good pattern to use up the odds and ends. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful baby blanket...love the colors!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. How great that you did a swatch and had the foresight to see the blanket!


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice! I have a bunch of Simply Soft, and this would be a great way to utilize it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful!! I love the color combo you used!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, would love to have the pattern. I tried going on line, but cannot find Brick Baby Blanket. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful, love all the colors


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

It is lovely. So glad you showed both sides. I can't work with diferent colours so I love to see what other people make.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I love it, and I could see using a dark(black or navy) instead of the white to make it look like stained glass. Love it.  :lol:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).

Row 1 & 2: Knit
Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
Row 4: p1, slip 1 wyif (with yarn in front), p3, rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyif, p1.
Row 5&6: Knit
Row 7: K3, *slip 1wyib, k1, rep from *.
row 8: P3, slip 1 wyif, p1, rep from *.

Thanks for all your nice comments. Happy Knitting.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket, your work is stunning.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

So pretty! I love this yarn. I'm making a lapghan ...wish I thought of a pattern like yours. Well done.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).
> 
> Row 1 & 2: Knit
> Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
> ...


Thank you so very much for this pattern. I will definitely be making it and probably with yarn from my stash. I love the look of this blanket. You did a wonderful job. Hope mine turns out as nice.


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern it really looks great and a good way for using up scraps 
Job well done


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my goodness.......how beautiful! I love it!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Your blanket is just gorgeous. I wish that I was able to keep my mind on a pattern like that, let alone use all the different colours. Thanks for showing us and I envy your ability.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very pretty. wonderful knitting. Love the colors.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful job Thanks for posting the pattern


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Terrific! Thank you for the pattern - my mind is spinning with possibilities!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and a very smart way to use up yarn. I happen to like the back as well. And you are so right - any color sweater set would be perfect with it. Thanks for showing.


----------



## learningtoknit16 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very pretty, wonderful work


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

lovely, can you share the pattern?


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

lovely, can you share the pattern?


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

beautiful and very spring looking. some baby will have a beautiful blanket.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The effect of that pattern is very attractive .I would also like a link to doing the pattern please .


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

can you tell me how many stitches you used and send me the pattern via private message. I would appreciate it. The blanket is soooo beautiful.
tks.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW...stunning


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty! Love the different colors.


----------



## DaniW (Feb 12, 2013)

lovely. How many stitches did you use?


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

That is really pretty. I will keep that in mind for my "to do" list!!!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

It beautiful--especially in the sun.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Very pretty blanket, the backside is even pretty. Clever idea.


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).
> 
> Row 1 & 2: Knit
> Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I'm really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That is beautiful..love the colors..it's a "happy" blanket!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Following the pattern stitch as described above, the first thing that should be done is to make a swatch. As stated above, the pattern is made with a multiple of 4 + 3 stitches. So if you want your swatch to be 4 "bricks" wide, then you would calculate the cast on by multiplying the number of bricks by 4 and then adding 3, e.g., 4X4=16+3=19. So cast on 19 stitches, work at least an inch of seed stitch and then several inches of pattern stitch. Now from this swatch, you can calculate the number of stitches needed to make a blanket of whatever size. For a piece like this, the swatch is important to calculate the number of stitches per row. The number of rows needed will be whatever it takes to make the shape you want. I chose to use a 3" seed stitch boarder and a final width of 38": so that means 32" of the knitted pattern and 3" of seed stitch on each side of the piece. Seed stitch is best worked in an odd number of stitches; so that you always start the seed stitch pattern with a Knit stitch. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful blanket and you are right, it does look very Eastery!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Love both the brick side and the stripe side! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice and like that the back is also attractive.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Both sides look lovely! What a sweet blanket!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely! I've made dishcloths (courtesy of Mason-Dixon Knitting) and a rug with this pattern, but the baby blanket is a great idea and a good way to use up partial skeins. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I am presently crocheting an afghan and finding that crochet is much harder on my arthritic hands than knitting, was planning on searching for a knit afghan pattern for next project and love your baby blanket.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the blanket and the colors you choose.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice colors


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful. I love the colour combination you have chosen and the stitch.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunning blanket and pattern - and nice to see the back side looks so nice too. Thinking this would be a great pattern to use up some of those scraps balls of yarn we all have hanging around in our stash.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Belle1 for the pattern. I was searching for it online but couldn't find it but gave up and went back to reading the responses only to find it. Very pretty!


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Very very pretty  Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## miminfl (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really attractive and can go way past the baby years. The soft colors are very pleasing.

I'm currently knitting an afghan with Caron SS Brites and what a contrast to your lovely calm afghan! 

We haven't seen the sun in months other than for a few peeks, so I guess right now I need the brites!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I, too, would love to have the pattern. I tried going on line, but cannot find Brick Baby Blanket. Do you have a link to the pattern?


Google "brick stitch in knitting" and you will find tutorials. It is a slip stitch pattern. Once you see how to do it you can make up your own border pattern and then knit away. Good luck!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

A delight of colors! The arrangement is just so fine.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a wonderful blanket, and I, too, like the back as well as the front!! Love the five colors that you used in the blanket!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, this is beautiful. I can imagine this in all sorts of colors.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a beautiful baby blanket! It looks so fresh - like a brand-new baby!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship and delightful colors!
Thank you very much for the information and pattern.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That is really eye catching. Love it.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

What a fun baby blanket! thank you so much for sharing the picture and the pattern! It's on my TO-DO List now!
pj stitches!


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lovely work. I have bookmarked the pattern and will use it the next time I need a baby gift. Thank you!


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

It's gorgeous....would love the pattern


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops, I replied before reading to the end of this thread...I now have pattern & pics saved...thank you!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the colors!


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. Would love to know where to find the pattern.


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

the pattern is on page 4 of this topic!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

A work of art!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).
> 
> Row 1 & 2: Knit
> Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
> ...


Quick question. From looking at the back of the blanket I take it you use a separate skein of yarn to do the one border. It doesn't look like you carried it across. Is this correct?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing it! Just lovely! I love that yarn and have several different colored skeins I bought for a different project that I started, then decided not to finish, and was just trying to decide what to do with the yarn. This would be perfect! Thanks!

If you are a wuzzie like me and need an actual full-out pattern to follow that you can print out, try this one. I think it is basically the same stitch:
http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_BabySport490_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Mary JB -- I used 2 skeins of white, but I worked them both as follows: Skein A starting on right, work across to left side to the beginning of left border. Drop Skein A and pick up Skein B, finish row, turn work and work back all the way to end of row while maintaining pattern. Turn work and continue with Skein B to edge of center pattern. change to second color, work across row, when you get to left border work it in skein A (out to edge, turn and back to pattern), resume with color and work to right border, Pick up skein B and work to edge, turn and then work across the row until you get to left border again. then repeat until end of work. That way, I was working off the yarn from both skeins more or less equally and in my opinion it makes for a slightly better integration of the borders with the center panel.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely. Colors, pattern and knitting are perfect! Thanks so much for sharing your photos and pattern.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I love it, beautiful work and beautiful pattern.
Dot


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!! I really like the color combinations that you choose!!! Terrific work!!!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Your baby blanket is beautiful!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the border instructions. I am almost done with my sweater and I am going to try to use up some yarn I have in the drawer.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Very pretty! I love both sides. I normally don't get too excited with pastels but they are superb in this blanket. Stitches are very interesting.


----------



## From Ewe to You (Aug 25, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> These photos are of a baby blanket just finished made with approx. 20 oz of Caron's Simply soft. Knit on US #8 with a seed stitch border (3inches) and alternative colors. I ended up doing this because I knitted up a swatch using this pattern as a means of creating a visual inventory of all the different colors I had of simply soft. I liked the effect so picked out 5 colors to use -- looks like Easter to me. Was concerned about whether or not I'd like the back, but i rather like the stripped tweedy effect. Thought now, any combo of colors for baby accessories would work fine to create an ensemble. (Dark stripes in photos are from shadows through window -- its a gloriously sunny day here -- so refreshing after such a long winter).


Lovely knitting and colors are so pretty.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

thank you so much Belle can't wait to try it.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

thank you so much Belle can't wait to try it.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and colours. Love it


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

That is really pretty. You did a great job. I did an ABC blanket using the same yarn and it washes up beautifully. I really like seed stitch as a border...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for that post. I like you have to see a pattern. It does look like Belles blanket with a small border.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

That is just beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pattern too, I would like to make it.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## judyknitstwo (Jun 14, 2012)

i too would love the pattern. that is "simply" beautiful


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pics and pattern! I think all my baby yarn will be now put to good use in a scrappy version of this! Thanks for helping me use up some of my stash!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

W-O-W this is so beautiful and such a lovely job


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont know if I could add to this any more then what everyone has said......except...IT is one Iam going to make...thank you


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Your baby blanket is so beautiful. Beautiful pattern. The back side is so interesting too. I would never have thought that it would look like that. Your knitting is beautiful too! :thumbup:


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very beautiful blanket! Love your choice of colors.


----------



## teacupgalchgo (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it knit or crocheted? Could you share the pattern please? I think you did a great job & love your choice of colors.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty blanket, nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket..Thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

I love this pattern - it's quite an old one as I remember having a cardigan in that 50 years ago, knitted by my Aunt. Absolutely gorgeous as a blanket!!


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

I love this pattern - it's quite an old one as I remember having a cardigan in that 50 years ago, knitted by my Aunt. Absolutely gorgeous as a blanket!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it! Lovely pattern, both sides are so pretty, and your work is great!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Is this a slip-stitch pattern?

Lyn in NC


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Belle1, it is absolutely beautiful. Wish I could learn that pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ok found your pattern.
p.s. The yarn is also so nice, looks silky and so soft!
Thank you for sharing. :lol:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## pdurkee (Apr 26, 2012)

Love it. Where can I find this pattern?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

The pattern is on page 2 of this item...

For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).

Row 1 & 2: Knit
Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
Row 4: p1, slip 1 wyif (with yarn in front), p3, rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyif, p1.
Row 5&6: Knit
Row 7: K3, *slip 1wyib, k1, rep from *.
row 8: P3, slip 1 wyif, p1, rep from *.

Thanks for all your nice comments. Happy Knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, even the back looks good!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice! The white brings all the pastels together, and the nice tight pattern won't catch tiny fingers. Tablecloth's very pretty, too. Lovely work...


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I agree- looks like Easter colors. Looks like it must have taken some time to knit


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Love it---both sides!!! The colors are very nice!!
Beautiful blanket!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> These photos are of a baby blanket just finished made with approx. 20 oz of Caron's Simply soft. Knit on US #8 with a seed stitch border (3inches) and alternative colors. I ended up doing this because I knitted up a swatch using this pattern as a means of creating a visual inventory of all the different colors I had of simply soft. I liked the effect so picked out 5 colors to use -- looks like Easter to me. Was concerned about whether or not I'd like the back, but i rather like the stripped tweedy effect. Thought now, any combo of colors for baby accessories would work fine to create an ensemble. (Dark stripes in photos are from shadows through window -- its a gloriously sunny day here -- so refreshing after such a long winter).


Belle1, how many did you chain on?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> These photos are of a baby blanket just finished made with approx. 20 oz of Caron's Simply soft. Knit on US #8 with a seed stitch border (3inches) and alternative colors. I ended up doing this because I knitted up a swatch using this pattern as a means of creating a visual inventory of all the different colors I had of simply soft. I liked the effect so picked out 5 colors to use -- looks like Easter to me. Was concerned about whether or not I'd like the back, but i rather like the stripped tweedy effect. Thought now, any combo of colors for baby accessories would work fine to create an ensemble. (Dark stripes in photos are from shadows through window -- its a gloriously sunny day here -- so refreshing after such a long winter).


Belle1, how many did you cast on? 
Is it a sports weight?


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

pdurkee said:


> Love it. Where can I find this pattern?


Just a note to check through the previous posts. I believe she has posted the pattern two times. 
It is lovely


----------



## knittynut (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it! It is very beautiful, where did you get the patter?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Belle1 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).
> ...


yes me too  thank thank you ............


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great afghan and great knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

Very pretty, great job!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its so pretty i love the colors & what a great job you have done!


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

can you do me a favor and send me the blanket pattern to me on my e-mail. I can't print it from this site for some reason.

thanks


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

sandie r. said:


> can you do me a favor and send me the blanket pattern to me on my e-mail. I can't print it from this site for some reason.
> 
> thanks


If you can copy and paste it to note pad or word, then print it off.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

are the "yarn to front" and "yarn to back" before or after slipping (purlwise) the next stitch

thank you


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The "yarn in front/back" is for information only. That is where the yarn is at the time of the slip. You don't have to do anything -- so k3, slip 1, k3, slip 1, etc. Happy Knitting.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just started a baby blanket with this pattern - think there's a typo on rows 7&8 - would have to k3 (row 7) and p3 (row 8)respectively after slipping 1 for the pattern to work...thanks again for sharing - love it ;-)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely idea.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous Belle on both sides &#128158;


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> For those of you interested in the pattern, I took the stitch pattern from Barbara Walker's 1st Treasury of Knitting Patterns -- it is called Bricks. The pattern in the book is shown in 2 colors, but I used 5 different colors for the bricks and white for the "mortar". Having knitted a swatch already it was easy enough to take a gauge and then I decided to make a 3" border on all four sides using seed stitch (k1,p1). The blanket is about 38" square. The brick pattern is a multiple of 4+3 and 8 rows. Rows 1,2,5,6 are done in the mortar color (white). Rows 3,4,7,8 are done in the brick color. All slips are done purlwise (so right leg stays in front of the needle).
> 
> Row 1 & 2: Knit
> Row 3: k1, *slip 1 wyib (with yarn in back), k3 rep from * until last 2 stitches, slip 1 wyib, k1.
> ...


Belle1, on rows 7 & 8, are they correct with sl 1, k1 and sl1, p1? I thought I should check and make sure they are not k3 and p3. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic work!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful and love the colors!


----------

